# Curdled Chocolate & Cream



## filang (Nov 21, 2007)

HELP - I am new to the site and need help - 
I was making a white chocolate mousse triffle. 
I melted (in a double broiler) the chocolate, brandy, water, and vanilla beans. Than I slowly added marscapone cheese and whipped until smooth (the taste was wonderful) Than I whipped my cream - than as per the recipe I added the whipped cream in the chocolate mixture in 4 parts. Everything was tasting great and looking great until the 4th part of cream was added at which time my mixture curlded. 
What did I do wrong and CAN I FIX MY THANKSGIVING DESSERT???


----------



## Bilby (Nov 21, 2007)

I take it you weren't adding the whipped cream to the choc mix over heat. That could be the problem.  I'm not a dessert maker so I can't help you as to any fixes other than asking is everything curdled or can you salvage part of the dish?  My suspicion would be that you need to start again otherwise.

It is actually curdled and not just separated?


----------



## Gossie (Nov 22, 2007)

My guess is that you should have made the seperately and either folded it in or made it a layer?


----------

